# 28 Bertram Rstoration Started Oct 2011



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Bought this Bertram here locally for pretty short money. Been looking at it in front of my shop for too long and was going to just get sell it for cost. Had a guy very interested in it and he never showed up. So know I am going to start the resoration and will post updates along the way. 

The boat is very solid and clean. Came with 4 cyl 170hp Yanmars with Turbo. One I believe is toast. The other is rebuildable. As you can see from the picture, it is rigged out very nicely as a sportfishing machine. Furuno Radar, Furuno 528 bottom machine, Northstar GPS. Upper controls on the tower. Outriggers and fighting chair.

Plan is to start with the body work while the weather is good for painting and then yank the engines in December and start tearing them down to see if they are salvageable. If not, I have a pair of GM 6.2ltr diesels and Borg Warner transmissions that I can drop in. I have props and and larger rudders that came off my Egg Harbor that burned up last New Years day that I will swap into this boat that will set the right rpm range for the engines. 

Going to upgrade the Main and Flybridge DC panels and streamline the wiring harnesses over the winter. If I swap out the engines, new engine harnesses as well.

More to follow......


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Cant wait to follow along. Lots of photos please.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I personally would rebuild the Yanmar"s if possible and avoid using the 6.2 GM's


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, sounds like some work, good luck!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The 31' is one of the best riding boats ever built. Maybe the 28' also is..


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Started pulling accessory items of the boat....rub rail, helm, chairs, lights, etc. Removed striping on hull. Sanded flybridge and hull with 180 and marking up the dings for body work.

I am in holding pattern now as two individuals are interested in purchasing the boat now....as is. First with the money gets it. 

If either doesn't go through with the purchase, the restoration will continue.

More to follow......


----------

